# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  The type java.util.Map$Entry cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files

## BILANGA

Bonsoir  tous. J'ai cette erreur. Merci de votre aide.




Pour rsoudre ce problme, j'ai un clic droit sur le dossier du projet. Par la suite dans le menu contextuel qui s'est affich, j'ai cliqu sur *Proprieties*. J'ouvre l'*onglet Libraries* et je clique deux fois sur *JRE System Library [jre1.8.0_40]*. Par la suite je choisis *Alternate JRE*. 

Mais aprs avoir valider, j'ai ce message d'erreur:
. Merci de votre aide

----------


## BILANGA

Avant cet erreur j'avais mis java  jour, et passer de 1.8 alors j'avais la 1.7. Avant la mise  jour, je n'avais pas de problme. J'ai remis la jdk1.7 et vrifier tout le bazar que j'avais cr et tout marche pour le mieux. J'ai parcouru plusieurs tutoriels surtout en anglais car je n'ai trouv aucun en franais.

Merci et A+

----------

